# Spots during 2ww



## DaisyDee (Nov 2, 2009)

Good morning - I was wondering if anyone else had spots during their 2ww........its usually a sure sign that af is on the way and I dont ever remember having spots before during previous tx so feeling a little   today.  I am on day 8 today and had spots on and off since about day 5.  Any reassurance would be much appreciate.
THANKS
DDx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Some women do notice some spotting during 2ww and early pg.  It could be residue left over coming away from the EC and ET procedures, it may be down to some old blood sloughing off the womb lining as it thickens up due to the oestrogen prior to EC and then the progesterone support after, it may be implantation bleed.

There's really no way of knowing what's happening at this stage.  What day transfer did you have ie when did you have EC and then ET ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## DaisyDee (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi, Thanks Minxy - sorry what I actually meant was spots as in acne on my face.........I should have clarified that more. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

LOL sorry, me not reading properly either !  

But yes, in answer to your original question, I've had a few outbreaks during some of my 2ww (like I do through natural cycles)....I've just put it down to all the drugs in my system and the progesterone support.

Take care
Natasha


----------

